

Ask HN: What external support do startups need most? - brunooo

We're working on our first vertical dubbed "Startup Superstore" at www.work.io and would love to have your input. What makes you think "Damn, it would be great to briefly have someone who's great at X at hand"?<p>Could be code reviews by a core committer of the framework you're using, lists of journalists that are into the stuff you're doing, making sense of / cleaning up metrics, coaching sessions, SEO, legal etc.
======
calbear98
Market research: someone who can interview potential users/customers, get
statistics on the market, create/run/evaluate surveys. UI/UX: someone who can
evaluate the user experience and design. Security +1 for code reviews +1 for
press +1 for legal +1 for SEO and marketing

------
mchannon
Company formation, operating agreement (boilerplate a la thefunded.org),
"submit your annual reports"/"Q3 taxes need to be filed" reminder service,
social media aspects of fundraising (they write the story once, you send it to
everywhere it needs to go).

------
seiji
Taxes, accounting, banking, how to spend your funding to live off of without
realizing it as income, how to quickly pay people and deal with their taxes
without touching ADP or Paychex, multi-state healthcare options for remote
workers, and tying it all together so you don't get audited or wrist slapped
years down the line.

